# Being a MUA in a small community



## little_angel (Mar 18, 2007)

So after finally getting my foot in the door in the Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ area, and actually starting to get jobs with a bit of regularity.... I go and move to ALASKA! Hahahah

My freelance work has pretty much come to a screeching halt, even though I do know some 'industry' people in the area... it's just they most all do weddings as their bread and butter. Personally, I reeeeally don't want to do weddings unless it's a close friend, and even then is debatable (I'm sure you all understand that). I'm starting to speak with some of the television stations for local commercials and such, which seems promising. I still work part time for MAC, so I get my makeup fix in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are there any of you that are successful MUA's in smaller areas outside of the larger metro areas (LA, San Diego, PHX, Seattle, NY, etc)?? Are you able to keep busy? Any words of encouragement?

I guess I'm just feeling a little deflated. I work full time to put my husband through Nursing school, and I was hoping that within the next 3-5 years I could do makeup part time and by the time he graduates, I'd be established enough to just do makeup and leave my corporate 9-5 job... I was on the right track back in Arizona, and now I just feel totally derailed


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't, but I think in small areas you have one advantage: less competition. I would also try the following, if they exist where you are:

-Dance schools, like ballet schools
-Pageants
-Theaters
-School dances (you can be a little more creative with that)

I don't know if your town is big, but if you have a Craig's List, you may want to occasionally post in the "Services" section about how you'd do makeup for films and stuff. Some people might be willing to pay a bit. Could you offer private makeup lessons? Maybe training people how to apply it to their own faces than to others (as to not take away business)? I've seen on some MUA artists' personal sites that they offer that.

I think you'll make it work, but you'll have to be creative.


----------

